# Muscadine help



## okree (Nov 15, 2009)

The muscadine batches that I've done so far have used between 4.5 and 8 lbs of grapes per gallon. I haven't seen much onlinein the way of "all juice" (or mostly juice) recipes. I realize that the acid becomes an issue when you surpass around8lbs/gallon. I'm interested in pushingmy next batchto10lbs/gallon to hopefully intensify color and flavor. I'm figuring that I'll still need some amount of water, so that should help some. Will I have to incorporate something like calcium carbonate?


Just out of curiosity, I crushed a couple of the grapes (Black Beauty, I think) and checked the ph with the cheap strips. It read 3.2.


I generally follow guidance from Waldo's posts\video and also Jack Keller's site. This is my first post... I've been lurking for a about year.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 15, 2009)

I would guess that you will need to monitor the acid if you are going to do this and adjust as necessary. I would rather not adjust the acid at first, only when you are finished, but you may need to so the yeast will do their job. We do have a couple of local wineries that say they make theirs from pure juice. Some are good others not so much for me. The whites are a lot better then the reds at these places. 
I am never one to say don't because you never know and you just might find something fantastic. So try it out and please let us know the results.
Welcome to the forum! No more lurking.
VC


----------



## Waldo (Nov 15, 2009)

okree, I would recommend you stay around the 6-8lb range per batch unless you are going for a Port style and will have other non-mucadine ingrediants added as well. The key to that Muscadine flavor is to ferment to dry and then back sweeten to bring the flaor back to life. Muscadine is notorious for oxidizing too and precautions mustbe taken through the entire process to limit its contact with oxygen and light. One thing that will help with the color is to add some red grape concentrate during frmentation too


----------



## okree (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.... I'll keep it to 8lbs or less.


----------



## admiral (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard okree!


----------

